# Sideslip help!



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Well fine then screw you.....:cheeky4:
> 
> 
> Hahaha....just kidding....:laugh:


Honestly, I love your videos...if it were feasible to take a laptop to the ski hill to watch yours, I would.



> Couple of things here could be at play. Lets start with your equipment. What are your bindings set at in regard to stance angles and setback (how far back from the nose) and how well centered they are. When you spin around point down the hill, do you do so regular or does the board go tail first? Additionall, is your forward lean set the same for both bindings?


The bindings are set at 15 in the front and -2 in the rear. I'm not sure about setback, although given how old my board is, the bindings are both located a little farther to the tail side...They are pretty centered, heel-to-toe though. The guys at the skate/snowshop set 'em up for me. I do go regular when the board pivots. And yes, the forward lean is the same for both...nearly vertical. Not sure if tilting them forward a little would help or not.



> In general, remember a few basic points. First, the heavy end of the board always wants to go down the hill first so you need to use a foot to foot shift of your weight back and forth to keep the board across the fall line. Second, torsional twist of the board has a huge impact in a side slip. If one foot is relaxed more than the other, that end of the board will slip down the hill faster. This is where having different forward lean settings can be an issue. Thirdly, assuming more of sitting or squatting position in the heelside slip is super important to maintain high edge angles without falling backwards.


Now that you mention it, the torsional twist _might_ be what's doing me in. I'll have to keep an eye on that next time I go out.


> So, when you get up, do so with the board totally across the fall line and have the heel edge dug in solidly. When pushing yourself up, stay as centered as you possibly can and avoid rotating any part of your body as much as possible. As you flatten the board out to start the slip, think in terms of making minor corrections sooner rather than large corrections later.


Ah-ha! That's another thing I wasn't doing: making a platform for myself by digging my board in.



> In practice, this means that as the nose (or tail) of the boards starts to slip downhill ahead of the board, shift your weight toward the OPPOSITE end of the board and raise the toes more on that foot, while relaxing the toes on the OPPOSITE end. This will then put the brakes on the end that is slipping and release the brakes on the OPPOSITE end of the board. At first, this will be a shimmy type motion going down the hill. Soon however, you will be toning down these movements to hold your board at any angle you want down the hill.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

EDIT: Sorry, double post.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure you look directly down the fall line. Ensure your shoulders and hips are perpendicular to the fall line and also ensure you have even weight on both feet. If you have all those points covered, then your board shouldn't turn downhill and take off. 

You could also get a friend to help you up if you're really having problems with it.

Heelside Sideslipping | Boardworld






I hope that helps you.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Try increasing the forward lean on each binding a few clicks. This will increase your heelside power a bit and may help you with this issue.


Tried that today! It made my bindings harder to tighten my boots into, but it made heelside sideslipping a breeze! I found it really easy to translate sideslipping into turning, and before I knew it, I was linking turns all the way down the (bunny) hill. 

Next step: Chairlifts and the "real" hills.

Thanks all!


----------

